# JD 160 electrical problems



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have two JD 160's. One was sitting outside all winter. I tried to start it and of course it wouldn't. Then I thought since I had the other one sitting there running I would use it to jump start it. Well it did start. But now it won't start again. I tried to jump start it a second time and no go. Now several hours later I try to start the one that was running. And it won't start either. I even went as far as to use my truck to jump the first one.m Only thing that happens is the starter clicks. But won't spin. Have I screwed something up here.


----------

